# kayak at rush creek lake



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

so I had the whole day off yesterday so i loaded up the kayak and headed off south to rush creek lake. when i arrived there ,there was not a single person there . it was awesome at first i thought it may be a hard day fishing because of the direct sun beating down on the lake ,but it wasnt to hard . i caught this nice 18 inch 2.5lb 









even after getting the sh!t scared out of me by some big ass fish. no idea what it was looked like a musky but couldnt find any record of musky ever being there in the lake . so i have no idea just know it chased after my crank and rolled right beside the yak and scared me lol!


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

Lol, I've had huge gar do that many times, nice fish, drove by the lake on the motorcycle yesterday, looked empty.

_Droid_


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

was the gar in rush ? ..it was weird for like 10 min i seen this huge shadow moving real fast around me and through the lake and it was funny how as soon as it showed up there wasnt a fish around at all !


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I've had it happen everywhere, gar are in about every big body of water aroundhere, they will hang around you just below the surface, some get huge


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

i know a lot about fishing but not much about gar lol ..well i did not like it one bit I decided to relocate because my luck i would catch the some of gun and me and how i am i would try to land the son of gun and end up getting myself really screwed . im new to fishing in kayak not the greatest just yet but getting better each time out . i really enjoy it a lot though !


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

anyone from the area wanna hook up sometime and take the kayaks out for a day fishing ?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I am always down for some fishing. Right now with my classes I dont have to go in until 5 or 6 pm for the next 16 weeks. So if you ever want to get up early and make it out and I can make it back to Devry by those times I am game.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

im open too ..where are you located i live in heath. ..just got to figure out a day ..


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well if this was a gar anyone got any tips or tricks on gear and how to get them ?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

so i went back out tonight to rush for some evening fishing ..i got there about 8pm and there was shad being chased all over that lake so i threw on a chartreuse buzz bait and ran top water around the shore on the left side of the ramp. i ended up landing 3 decent large mouth in the 12-15 inch . i was only there about a hour or so .


----------



## Jjju187 (Jan 28, 2011)

I've only ever heard of gar being caught on small live minnows, a lot of people catch them hookless using rope


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

I was in my kayak today on big walnut creek and there were tons of spotted gar a couple inches below the surface. One struck my plastic worm about 2 feet away from the kayak but shook off. I was kinda scared too, lol, I've never caught one before.

To the poster that mentioned live minnows for gar, it seemed like they were surface feeding in 2-5 ft water on minnows where I was at. Just south of creekside near friendship park in gahanna around 3pm.

I'd be up for a kayak outing sometime. I'd love to find a good largemouth spot. I'm new to kayaking as well. I live in gahanna.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well geeze why dont we all try to get a gathering some time and just go out and hit them up..im game for where ever but right now im doing really good at rush creek .yeah i made a rope lure yesterday i did a little research on it so i may give it a try . but honestly i think it was something bigger then the gar because i got a 10ft yak and it was atleast 3 ft or so length and pretty wide but who knows honestly i guess i will find out some day . 

on another note im looking for a a 10' yak for my gf she wants to get into kayaking with me so anyone selling one cheap let me know i got a pelican apex 100 that i converted into a fishing rig for little over 200 bucks .


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Well if anyone wants to join me today i just got the heads up and clear for the day so ill be out on rush creek all day prob from around 1:30 to about 6 im in a 10 foot orange and yellow pelican apex 100 . ill be on the south side of the lake left of the boat ramp.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Didnt see this until now, so I cant make it today, do you have plans tomorrow, if not I will make the drive out there tomorrow morning for a good day of fishin.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

just heading out ran into a issue ..lets hope its a good days fishing . !


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I've only been to rush 4 times, all were this year crappie fishing in my 8 foot pelican bass raider boat but caught over 200 not many keepers but have heard lots of good things about bassin. I have three kayaks and would love to make it there especially if there will be some fellow paddlers. Figure out a when I'm in zville so 20 min drive away.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well i pretty open on next week anytime ..lets here when everyone else is open and try to figure out a date or something ..and i got a some kayak questions if anyone out there can help me with them .


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Like I said I am good every morning, till class. So I can work around everyone else's times.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

i heard that the best way to catch gar is using rope...you frey the end and when they bite it their teeth get stuck in the rope. sounds like some ******* sheet but just might be the trick


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Ive seen People on the Hocking River in Athens use rope to catch Gar


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I find out my work schedule tomorrow morning for the week and I'll post. What's your question I'm no expert I've been fishing and paddling whitewater for almost 2 years maybe I can help. Its a great hobby I try to take as many people out to experience it as I can.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Well just my kayak tracks like crap it's always drifting one way or Another . I can paddle straight and stop and it will go right or left never can keep straight .


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

What boat do you have? length? Anything under 12 ft generally doesn't track well.


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

I have a 12ft ws tarpon kayak. It tracks well at speed but in current and wind you're going to get moved around as you've noticed. I'm no expert but you have to rig a small anchor if you want to "stop and fish". A lot of guys (including me) will use a 3 lbs padded dumbbell or an old window weight as an anchor. It'll stop your drift or at least slow you down. You also might want to look into rigging an anchor trolley for better positioning but I haven't tried it yet.

Don't use a heavy anchor >= 5 lbs because it's hard to pull up in a kayak especially if it in-beds in sandy bottoms. Also don't use an anchor that folds it's hooks out because it can get hung up on rocks and be difficult to retrieve in a kayak.

When I anchor my kayak I position myself upstream or upwind (whatever is stronger) and I usually get drifted a few feet and 180 degrees before I stop. Think of it like a kite and consider wind and current.

Again, I'm no expert but this is what I've learned in several months of research and about one month of experience.

Good Luck


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Thursday is good for me and forecast is high of 82 so not 90 but I'm off tomorrow morning as well.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

Ok I have the Tarpon 120 as well and yes I made an anchor for my boat too. I am using a 5 lb weight plate and it seems to do the trick for me. I have found in most any kayak if you aren't paddling the wind will move you as it wishes. For creeks I found a chunk of old chain I plan to attach to some more rope and use as suggested by others in this forum to slow me down when drift fishing.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

ok well i have a pelican apex 100 . i got for 200 bucks its pretty nice i have rigged some of my own stuff on it .ill explain try to get pics soon too . i got a 5 lb weight like a work out weight . and i got a line that goes from about half way on my kayak to the rear and that weight is on it and so when i lower it in the water it slides all the way to the rear and hold my kayak pretty straight when anchored . 

owe about tomorrow i am open from about 8 -3:30 my gf gets of work at 4:30 so i kinda have to pick her up lol.
any one have and lights rigged up on your kayak for night fishing.

i really wanna get a nice longer angler style kayak but i wanted to make sure i like the whole idea first before i spent good money on it ya know.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

If you guys want to try for tomorrow , sounds good to me. 8-3 is plenty long enough to be out on the water. I have been looking over the lake, and am ready to hit it.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

8 am tomorrow?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah 8 am tomorrow to 3:30 pm


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

the lake is a 10 hp limit on it so we dont have to really worry about other people on boats and alot of the areas where i fish they cant get into anyways because all kinds of logs and stumps that are just under the surface they get hung up on.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

also send me a message or something if u wanna go !


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I'll prolly try to get there a little earlier but idk how late I'll b able to stay or want to to if it's going to be 90. 12-1 prolly be as late as I can. Unless their on then who knows


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Meetin at the ramp across from the dam at 8 then?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

yeah the only boat ramp there lol ..yeah if its that hot who knows how late we will stay out. i could be there a little early but not by much i have to drop gf at work at 7 and its a 30 min drive for me .


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

message me and ill give u my cell !


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

see yall in the morning. I may already be there as well, blue Tacoma few usmc stickers.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

When u thinking marine my buddy and I r going before 8 too I'll b on a black Colorado.


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm going to try to make it. It's about an hour drive for me, and I've been fishing for the last two days strait, lol. I've tried largemouth fishing twice this year and haven't caught one yet. I fished for trout in the spring and usually hit a lot of small streams for smallmouth. I had a nice largemouth on at hoover (believe it or not) for about 7 seconds but jumped out of the water and shook my hook.

I was planning on getting some things done around the house plus I need tackle bad. I have no shallow or topwater lures left. Seems like the fish have been feeding topwater the last few times I've been out. I've been skunked on shad raps and texas rigged plastic scented worms in my last two outings. Maybe it's me or my spot choices though.

What lures are you guys using to catch largemouth at rush creek?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

well ill be there as soon as i drop the gf off at work i drive a black chevy s10 .lowered . with a timing chain tensioner going bad and making a little noise lol. i just got off the lake tonight and got a few channel cats and one large on crawls hitting the banks.


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

yak-on said:


> well ill be there as soon as i drop the gf off at work i drive a black chevy s10 .lowered . with a timing chain tensioner going bad and making a little noise lol. i just got off the lake tonight and got a few channel cats and one large on crawls hitting the banks.


Plastic or live?


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

Live night crawlers


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

so the trip went pretty well today . caught 2 bass i channel and a crappie . (mostly galloway ) ..damn steam boats lol

going back out this evening to try my luck again i cant get skunked today !

so i have named this mysterious fish of rush creek the rush-ness monster or aka a huge fish !
but i may have figured out what it is though !


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

spoke to a few people today say may be a big amur !


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Good to know it likes its veggies. That thing in the water is huge though. 

As for a lake report, the water temp was 83-85, and the shad are balling up a lot right now. We seen 10-15 balls of them hitting the surface all the way , the main group was just off the spillway. Really nice lake, would like to head back on a no 90+ degree day. 

It was nice meeting yall, hit me up in the future.


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Yea it was nice checking out that part of the lake, it looked good but the few hours of sleep and hangover in 90 degree heat got to me fast. Definitely want to go back and try again on a better day. Nice meeting u guys let me know when your read to go again.


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

just let me know im good for anytime ..im gonna try to get out tomorrow if anyone wants to join me prob gonna go in evening .idk yet


----------

